# Fernseher vs monitor?



## adon67 (28. August 2013)

Ich habe mir überlegt einen Fernseher anstatt einen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich wollte euch fragen was die Nachteile sind. Ich suche einen der so 30 - 35 Zoll ist und ungefähr 400 Euro kostet. Evtl. Ein bischen mehr. Falls das überhaupt im Rahmen des möglichen liegt.

Und wie ist das mit der Reaktionszeit? Und 1920/1080 reicht ja wenn man weiter weg sitzt.


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2013)

Der Input Lag ist das größte Problem. Dieser ist bei TV´s oftmals trotz PC-Modus einfach zu hoch! 



> Input Lag/Latenzzeit:
> 
> Als Input Lag  wird die zeitliche Differenz aufgefasst, die zwischen der     Signalzuspielung (Grafikkarte) zum Monitor vergeht, bis der    entsprechende  Bildschirminhalt ausgegeben wird.
> Verursacht wird diese Differenz durch die im Monitor stattfindende    Signalverarbeitung. Hierzu zählen die Interpolation bei der Darstellung    von Auflösungen, die von der nativen Auflösung des Monitors abweichen,    Overdrive-Verfahren, Kontrast- und sonstige Farbanpassungen.
> ...


----------



## Erok (28. August 2013)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, daß Du mit der Kombination Monitor plus TV-Karte den besseren Deal machst, wenn der Monitor mehr zum zocken verwendet wird.

Gerade die Input-Lags sind hier das grösste Problem.

Ich habe einen 40 Zoll-Fernsehr von  Sony  für knappe 1100 Euro,  welcher wirklich sehr sehr gut ist, und bei den meisten Tests als Testsieger hervor ging, aber selbst dieser hat Input-Lags bei Autorenn-Spielen zum Beispiel.

Grid 2 kommt es immer wieder vor, daß zwar nur sehr kurz einfach ein schwarzer Bildschirm da ist, aber das kann ausreichen, um in die Mauer zu crashen, was den Sieg am Ende kostet.

Die TV-Geräte um die 400 Euro herum, werden da dann wohl noch mehr Probleme mit sich bringen als ein teures Gerät  

Von daher wird die Kombination Monitor ca 320 Euro und gute TV-Karte ca 80 Euro die weitaus bessere Wahl sein am Ende 

Hier einen 27 Zoll Asus zum Beispiel : https://geizhals.de/asus-vs278q-90lmf6101q01081c-a835801.html

Oder dieser hier : https://geizhals.de/asus-vn279qlb-90lm00e1-b01370-a970434.html

Plus eine vernünftige TV-Karte (hier kann ich nix empfehlen, da ich nicht weiss, ob Kabel-TV oder Sat-Schüssel) die um die 80 bis 100 Euro kostet, wird Dich am Ende glücklicher machen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## shadie (28. August 2013)

Kann ich nur zustimmen bzgl. Inputlag.

Als Hersteller für TV Karten (falls du mit dem Monitor überhaupt TV schauen willst) würde ich dir Digital Devices empfehlen, kosten viel haben aber super Support und funktionieren wenigstens richtig.


----------

